# whoopeee passed its test!



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

I've never been more worried pacing up and down even though i thought everything was OK, just 2 small advisory's , miniscule judder on 1 brake, headlight alignment.and advised rear number plate not got any id number on it.

at least i know for at least today everything's sound and no paying out for repairs 


Mondays service day and arranging for cam belt change bit early but better safe than sorry. 

£230 for belt change seems fair 

then end of month tax and insurance, leaves a big hole in MH fund but will have a year to save again.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Our MH passed its MOT yesterday. We will get it done again in September before moving it out to France permanently at that point. We're doing this so we have a whole year to get it re-registered once we take up residence in France. Nice when it goes through without problems isn't it?


----------

